# Major pain after sex?



## tammy76 (Dec 29, 2002)

This is a somewhat personal topic,but I need to know if this is "normal" or not? A couple days after having sex I end up with MAJOR pains in my side - so bad that I end up not being able to go into work. I constantly have a pain that I'm used to, but this gets to the point where it's unbearable. I can't walk, sit, lay down flat, drive - nothing without feeling like I'm being stabbed and it usually lasts a few days too. Yesterday I threw up when the pain was at it's worst, and I didn't have any D going on which would be like a normal IBS episode for me when I eat a trigger food. Does this happen to anyone else? And why would it happen? I'm getting married soon and I really don't want to tell my fiancee that sex is too painful to have...


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Talk to your OB-GYN about endometriosis. This MAY be the cause. Certain positions cause me to have bad pain the morning after sex. Good luck.


----------



## Nella (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi there I am new to this so please forgive me if I sound stupid. In reply to pain after sex. I have experienced this lately and I've discovered certain positions bring on the pain. Be gentle and make sure you are relaxed to start with and during intercourse I found this helped. My Dr said it was the banging against the bowel that created the pain. Not sure how correct this is but when we change positions and went slowly I had no pain. I thought there was something wrong with me. I did however have an infection also not sure if this was adding to the pain. Thrush is a common prob. Good luck and congrats


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

You should also be checked for bacterial vaginitis...IBS women are more prone to this. I also had a lot of pain during sex and was bleeding afterwards. Sometimes this can be misdiagnosed as a yeast infection as well; but they are different and so is the treatment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

i agree with JenS. It seems like you should ask your doctor about endometriosis.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Could this be due to something not sex related, like gallbladder problems? Or is there a definite link between sex and the pain? You said a couple of days after having sex you have this pain...does the pain start after sex and last a few days, or the pain starts a few days later? I'm just trying to figure out if there is a definite link to sex.You should see your doctor as soon as you can about this. You shouldn't have to be in this much pain, and there are likely treatments that can help. Good luck


----------

